# Need filter, regulator, power cord



## SackOHammers (Mar 9, 2016)

Just had a Q13160VQ 3.5HP 60 gallon single stage compressor delivered to my garage (residential use). www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Quincy-Q131...mpressor/p12330.html This isn't for professional use, just noodling around in my garage. Drill, impact wrench, hammer drill, die grinder, etc. No current plans for sanding, sand blasting, or painting with air.
I need some advice on what kind of drier, filter and regulator to get. I do not want an in-line oiler. I want to get something sufficient, but not overkill for such a low CFM compressor (about 13 CFM at 100 PSI).
I've looked at some of these filters and I'm not sure what's good, whats overkill, and what is crap.
This is all-in-one, but has a gauge to see pressure on both sides of the filter.
www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Ingersoll-Rand-FA75IG/p14489.html
There are tons on Amazon. I see some in the $30 range and some units that are broken out like this:
www.amazon.com/PneumaticPlus-SAU4030M-N0...sor+filter+regulator

Lastly, I need to get a power cord for it. I want something flexible and with a little range. My 220 wall outlet with 30 amp breaker looks like this: ask-the-electrician.com/images/RANGE-3-WIRE-OUTLET.JPG
What do I need to get and is that a do it yourself job?


----------

